# E465 .....any owners could answer newbie questions?



## b2tus

Hi
We are new to the MH world (and this forum) and have been trying to narrow down the seemingly hundreds of differing layouts.
After looking at several different types, we really like the Bessacarr E465 because of the large U shape seating and therefore BIG bed.(I am 6'3" with broad shoulders). The shower room is not a bad size either.
Trawling through various ads and forums, it seems that there are not too many around. Any reasons for this? It seems they withdrew the model after only a few years. Which model superceeded it?
We have found a couple of E465s for sale (luckily both within 1 hour of us).....they are both 2005 models, one is a one owner, private sale with 7K miles and the other a dealer sale, again one owner with 17K miles and a 12 month warranty. They are both asking the same price. I have not yet entered into serious negotiations but would like to start in earnest this weekend.
Do any of you have any experiences or views on this model? My wife and I really like the layout which does seem to tick all of our boxes.
Looking forward to your comments.
Many thanks
Brent & Sue Stevens


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Hello Brent and Sue
We have owned two Bessacarrs: one 03 model E445 with 2.8 motor. I felt that it was a struggle to maintain progress on motorways due to the bulbous luton body, but remapping improved.
After a few niggles sorted by Swift I thought the habitation bit was excellent quality. On our travels we met several other Bessacarr owners with overcab sleeping and it seems that even with the 2.3 motor they were happy with the performance, so maybe it was me.
We currently have an 08 model E460 on the newer cab with 2.3 130 bhp motor and it is a great drive, and apart from minor gripes a good van to spend a holiday in.
Since the vehicles you are looking at are the older cab models I would guess they would have the 'gel coat' body, which we found to be very resistant to scratches and reasonably easy to keep clean.
The rear lounge area will likely be the same as ours. Now - wife and I are less than 6 ft, but I would suggest that unless you are in Harlem Globetrotters you will not be cramped in the double bed set up. Singles may be too narrow and short for long term comfort though.
We also noticed that the extra cushions needed on our previous van were of different density to the seating foam, and we remedied this with a layer of memory foam (like sleeping on a cloud).
Some would say the Bessacarrs are not as well built as some euro vans, but the problems we have encountered have been relatively minor and in many cases sorted easily by myself.
I miss the old Bessy in many ways, wish our newer one had the same character.

Whether it's a 2.3 or a 2.8, I think that a 7k miler is not even run in yet, and they can be remapped for a bit more grunt.

Cabinet hinges will work loose and water pump will probably wake tent campers; in winter your head will roast and your feet burn, and the bits in between will shiver, but I think we have made a good choice when comparing with the comments and complaints about competitors vehicles.
Yes - a few rough edges, but overall they tend to work as intended and I for one will always remember the good times we have had in both our Bessys.

Consider carefully what compromises you can live with on a daily basis (e.g. making up beds, using ladders to the luton, sharing space with family, squeezing into showers, adequate food prep room, under each others feet at peak times)
But bear in mind it can't really be expected to replace your house. And just enjoy that precious time together; it's what got us into motorhoming.

Hope you make the right decision for you, and best wishes.

Otto


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Brent and Sue and a warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts from me! :roll: :wink: 

As a subscriber, I've been able to search for Bessacarr owners on MHF. Of the 40,000+ membership, 506 own Bessacarrs, of which only 5 have the E465.

I'd suggest that you'd be in good company with a Bessacarr. You might not realise it but SwiftGroup, which makes the Bessacarr, subscribes to MHF and monitors the site very frequently. So any questions appertaining to such a product would see a rapid response.

Good luck with your search; happy motorhoming! :wink:


----------



## drcotts

Hi and welcome to MHF
I dont own a bessy but if the Van feels right for you then you should go for it as if you wait till you find a van that has everything you will probally never have a van. Any van you have will reveal good points and bad point when you live in it. These are mostly overcomeable with a bit of chilling out. they all seem smaller after relaxing in the van with a glass of wine in your hand.

Think about how you like to live and this will tell you if its right for you. As it has a big lounge you will be the first in line for coffees and partys as you will be able to seat more people. My old glandale 6 berth could seat 13 people so this used to happen to me ha.

Being comfortable in bed is important as if you cant sleep properly them this can make you unhappy for the whole holiday so it sounds OK on that point.

use your instincts and make sure that if you go for the private sale that you find out as much as you can if everything works.

Phill


----------



## neilbes

i used to have a 465 had a few niggles nothing major, quite a solid van
2.3 will cruise at 70 no probs but may slow a bit on hills.
i am quite broad (read fat) and found the bed great.
i used to pull the very top bit out about a foot leaving a gap from about waist down for easy access in and out for a night time pee(me)
or one of you up early making tea (her).
i think the lack of them for sale is down to 4 berths but only 2 seat belts.
enjoy.
feel free to ask any questions.
for the money they go for you will be hard pressed to find a better bet if the layout is right for you

edit..check the floor were the step is mounted..


----------



## cabby

I would be inclined to go with the dealer vehicle, depending who the dealer is of course, as certain dealers are as helpful as a chocolate teapot, when you need them on after sales.
I would expect them to be able to allow you a discount if you have no P/X.say £1000.off.or negotiate for some extras to be fitted.make a list of what you want and what is not in the Van.
Please check the tyres, they are coming up to the 5 year deadline for changing,there is a date stamped on each tyre. so haggle for a new set, as they cost around £100 each.
do tell us who the dealer is and where.
good luck and enjoy

cabby


----------



## cabby

I would be inclined to go with the dealer vehicle, depending who the dealer is of course, as certain dealers are as helpful as a chocolate teapot, when you need them on after sales.
I would expect them to be able to allow you a discount if you have no P/X.say £1000.off.or negotiate for some extras to be fitted.make a list of what you want and what is not in the Van.
Please check the tyres, they are coming up to the 5 year deadline for changing,there is a date stamped on each tyre. so haggle for a new set, as they cost around £100 each.
do tell us who the dealer is and where.
good luck and enjoy

cabby


----------



## 110072

[align=justify]Weve had our 2006 model 465 for two years, and found it ideal, we got the bessacar chest with pullout table for ours so that we could use as 2 bench seats and single beds, or with U shape lounge and double bed. Never had any problems, and with 3400 mtplm, plenty of load capacity and no trouble driving at motorway speeds. Agree about water pump! (has to be something not ideal) but otherwise great. 
Unfortunately, we now have to sell ours - dont know where you are were on south coast.


----------



## supersal52

Hi - I have a Bessecar E425 and have been really pleased with it, especially the rear bed it's almost as comfortable as my bed at home and very roomy. Good luck and hope you get just the right one for you.


----------



## BFT

I also own a 465, I'm 20 stone and 6'2'' and sleep like a log in the bed, we have travelled extensivly in Europe over the last 3 years covering thousands of trouble free miles, and at a great MPG.
Its our second motorhome and wouldnt swap it for nothing.
Go on buy and enjoy trouble free Motorhoming.

BFT


----------



## waspes

Look at the date 8O


----------



## autostratus

BFT said:


> I also own a 465, I'm 20 stone and 6'2'' and sleep like a log in the bed, we have travelled extensivly in Europe over the last 3 years covering thousands of trouble free miles, and at a great MPG.
> Its our second motorhome and wouldnt swap it for nothing.
> Go on buy and enjoy trouble free Motorhoming.
> 
> BFT


He bought an Autocruise Starspirit and sold it about 4 months ago.


----------

